# I just need your comments on my personal situation



## Karren (Apr 17, 2009)

Did they say why? The only time I have seen a POA used is when someone like an elderly parent can't do things for themself any more or are in a nursing home or if you are far away and need some legal work completed you can assign someone to do that with a POA! S Lisa Smith is a lawayer so maybe she can chime in...


----------



## Aprill (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm...that's a new one.....

1. Are you sick or mentally ill? (jokes aside)

If you answer no to both questions, cover the bases yourself. You can always change them as your life changes. I have my wishes written, I would advise you to do the same so that :

1. No one can say you 'told' them anything (oral statements hold up in court)

2. Make copies and place them in more than one place (bank, parents, bury one, important non-destructible places!)

3. Lay out all your wishes, where you want your organs to go, assets to go, do you want the plug pulled, do you want heroic measures taken to save you, what you want done with your children, your assets, all that down to your last paper clip, because death brings out the worst in people, when money or potential money is involved.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 17, 2009)

Put your life in your hands, get it done now known as a living will

Living Wills Overview - LegalZoom.com


----------



## Aprill (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree. With that link, for 39 bucks, you can decide who can make decisions for you and you can make some for yourself. I have seen or more than one occasion a family member come in and take over and leave loved ones sad and angry. Dont let that be you


----------



## Aprill (Apr 17, 2009)

good dont let that happen


----------



## Aprill (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL I can answer this one, I used to work in a mental facility and that's the first thing in every patients' chart...their commitment papers.

1. Incidences- police reports about attempted suicides, running around naked, killing someone, beating someone, hallucinations, all of those kinda things. The more on record the better.

2.Must be an immediate danger

3. Cannot function or properly take care of themselves or their children (both)

4. Doctor must verify need for involuntary help

5.Court Petitions come last, and it is not always granted


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 17, 2009)

Pretty: I'm very sorry to hear that your parents were/are abusive toward you. I don't want to get too personal and off the subject but were they abusive toward your sibling too? Because abuse can cause brain damage.

I agree with Aprill that you need to make those decisions for yourself. Though, like Karren, I've only heard POA's being given to the elderly.

When you mentioned that your mother asked if you didn't trust her, it made me think something bad, honestly.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When you mentioned that your mother asked if you didn't trust her, it made me think something bad, honestly. Unfortunetly, I agree....


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm glad you didn't sign anything... I don't think I'd ever sign over POA, unless I was really sick or old.

Someone asking me to sign on for that would definitely set off alarm bells for me as well - why are they asking me to sign it if there is nothing wrong with me mentally or physically?

I think Aprill made some really good suggestions too


----------



## Lucy (Apr 17, 2009)

your money is your money, your parents have no right to it, especially if they have ever raised a hand to you. i am so glad you did not sign it.

myself, my sister and my parents all have power of attorney over my grandma, but she is very old and forgetful, unlike you who sounds perfectly healthy. i agree with the others, if your mother questions your trust in her then i would question her motives.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All of you just made me feel better. Don't forget that this happened years ago and their push was disturbing to me. Thank God (with no offense to other metally ill people) I am very, very mentally healthy and just feel extremely insulted by my mother.
So Aprill, does this mean that someone who may have the Power of Attorney does not have any authority to get you committed whether you are in need of help or not? Or is it a step towards that direction?

Honestly, and family member can go to court and attempt to commit you, and once you are committed, a POA would be appointed


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't understand her motives then. Why would she want me to sign my life away to her? I know that she always told me that I'm stupid and I won't tun out to be successful like a doctor. Maybe she truly believed what she said and thought I was not capable in life overall. My lord! I can't believe your mother would say something like that. I don't want to offend you and say mean things about your mom but she's not right for saying those things to you. A good, loving mother would never do such a thing. I don't understand why your mom would ask for a POA either.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree with all the above posts and their reasons, it seems bizarre that she would push this?

I was thinking if the boot was on the other foot would she hand POA to you? After all she is older and will need care eventually? Next time she brings it up maybe its something you could ask?


----------

